# citizen versus PR



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi,

May I know if there is any difference for a citizen and a PR in terms of benefits, education for children, etc in New Zealand?

all feedback are welcome. Thanks.

Regards.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Indirectly yes there is. By that I mean you have to live in New Zealand for a prerequisite amount of time before you can claim certain government benefits. Two years I think it is. There are likely to be restrictions on higher/further education student loans too. 

Education is free for all except those on visitors and temporary work permits. If you have PR you're fine. However, there is still that dreaded donation, uniforms, books etc to pay for.

One last thing, if you live abroad for a number of years and then return to your own country your children may be regarded as international students and will be asked to pay higher uni fees. This has just happened to a friend of mine who moved back to Manchester, England and she ain't happy about it.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi there

You can't apply for citizenship for 5 years now. 5 months until we apply for ours!


----------

